# windows 2000 server error



## XPUser1991 (Mar 5, 2010)

i have windows 2000 server, i can login as administrator ok but when i try to access active directory users and computers i get an error, naming information can not be located because: the logon attempt failed contact your system administrator to verify that your domain is properly configured and is currently online. i need to know what is causing this error because i can not add/change user information when this happens.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Did you try this?

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/329887


----------



## XPUser1991 (Mar 5, 2010)

i followed the website and got this:
Microsoft Windows 2000 [Version 5.00.2195]
(C) Copyright 1985-2000 Microsoft Corp.

U:\>Secedit /configure /cfg C:\winnt\repair\secsetup.inf /db secsetup.sdb

Task is completed. Some files in the configuration are not found on this system
so security cannot be set/queried. It's ok to ignore.
See log %windir%\security\logs\scesrv.log for detail info.

U:\>Secedit /configure /cfg C:\winnt\repair\secdc.inf /db secdc.sdb

Task is completed. Some files in the configuration are not found on this system
so security cannot be set/queried. It's ok to ignore.
See log %windir%\security\logs\scesrv.log for detail info.

U:\>

Here is what is in the log:
-------------------------------------------
11/22/2010 05:56:03
----Configuration engine is initialized successfully.----

----Reading Configuration template info...

----Configure User Rights...

User Rights configuration completed successfully.

----Configure Group Membership...

Group Membership configuration completed successfully.

----Configure Registry Keys...

Registry keys configuration completed successfully.

----Configure File Security...
Warning 2: The system cannot find the file specified.
Error setting security on c:\ntbootdd.sys.

File security configuration completed successfully.

----Configure General Service Settings...

General Service configuration completed successfully.

----Configure available attachment engines...

Attachment engines configuration completed successfully.

----Configure Security Policy...
Configure password information.

System Access configuration completed successfully.

Audit/Log configuration completed successfully.

Kerberos policy configuration completed successfully.

Registry values configuration completed successfully.

----Configure available attachment engines...

Attachment engines configuration completed successfully.

----Un-initialize configuration engine...


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

And the problem sill persists?


----------

